# A note to travellers:



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If the country you are visiting has a tradition of going indoors for a couple of hours during the heat of the day, take heed! I failed to do this in Italy last week, went to Assisi instead of Siesta and gave myself a rollicking case of heat exhaustion that knocked me down for the next two days. I have to love centuries old buildings with yard thick stone walls! And afternoon naps, of course.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

That is a great point old chap, thank you.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Great advice! Heat exhaustion is no joke. It sneaks up on you and you don’t just snap out of it like some people assume. I’ve experienced it first hand. Not in Italy though unfortunately.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had a rum flush a few times, is that the same thing?


----------

